# On getting jobs to bid



## JohnR

So you're a new contractor trying to find jobs to bid in your state/area and don't know where to look. 
Do you just wait for advertising to send jobs to bid your way? Or, do you have a website, place in the newspaper, that you go to to find jobs that are already out to bid? 

So far, the jobs I have been doing, are either service work or _feel_ like side jobs. I hate feeling like a trunk slamming hack.:whistling2: 

I am a one man shop, so the jobs I am looking for are smaller but not tiny.


----------



## jwjrw

JohnR said:


> So you're a new contractor trying to find jobs to bid in your state/area and don't know where to look.
> Do you just wait for advertising to send jobs to bid your way? Or, do you have a website, place in the newspaper, that you go to to find jobs that are already out to bid?
> 
> So far, the jobs I have been doing, are either service work or _feel_ like side jobs. I hate feeling like a trunk slamming hack.:whistling2:
> 
> I am a one man shop, so the jobs I am looking for are smaller but not tiny.


I get a few calls a month from my web site. I get about 30% of our business from Angie's List. The rest is word of mouth, repeat customers, gc's and other advertising. Seeing as how you are just starting off look on craigslist too. I got a 10k job off there.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

JohnR said:


> So you're a new contractor trying to find jobs to bid in your state/area and don't know where to look.
> Do you just wait for advertising to send jobs to bid your way? Or, do you have a website, place in the newspaper, that you go to to find jobs that are already out to bid?
> 
> So far, the jobs I have been doing, are either service work or _feel_ like side jobs. I hate feeling like a trunk slamming hack.:whistling2:
> 
> I am a one man shop, so the jobs I am looking for are smaller but not tiny.


 
How old is the company? Expect it to be pretty unstable for the first 3-4 years


----------



## BuzzKill

mcclary's electrical said:


> How old is the company? Expect it to be pretty unstable for the first 3-4 years


Agreed I am in my 3rd year now and unstable is THE word.
Do a search on here, 480 has a great list of cheap marketing ideas.


----------



## CTshockhazard

Forget it John, there is no work in this  state.:no:

OK, seriously, I've done fair, at best, with craig's list. Lotsa wasted time giving free estimates, lucky to get 1 or 2 out of 10 and right now some a-hole keeps posting this:

*Don't Call an Electrician! *

Call Jonathan for a Free Estimate. Friendly and Affordable. 

Replacing: 
Outlets 
Light switches 
Light fixtures 
Ceiling Fans 
Oven/Range Elements 
Rewiring Lamps 
Anything you can think of. No Job too small. 

These things can easily cost Hundreds if you call an electrician. 
Call Jonathan @ (860) 000 8067

*License info: Unlicensed*


I'll second this:


BuzzKill said:


> Do a search on here, 480 has a great list of cheap marketing ideas.


I'd be a lot closer to calling it quits if I felt I could stand going back to work for someone else, savings are running out.


----------



## JohnR

First year, and yes really unstable -good term.

What I kind of had in mind was something like a list that a GC would publish on that would allow contractors to bid on. I just hate feeling like the only reason I got a job was either pity or because someone already knew me. Although the last one isn't so bad.:laughing:

And no that isn't me posting that craigslist ad.


----------



## gptechelec

JohnR said:


> So you're a new contractor trying to find jobs to bid in your state/area and don't know where to look.
> Do you just wait for advertising to send jobs to bid your way? Or, do you have a website, place in the newspaper, that you go to to find jobs that are already out to bid?
> 
> So far, the jobs I have been doing, are either service work or _feel_ like side jobs. I hate feeling like a trunk slamming hack.:whistling2:
> 
> I am a one man shop, so the jobs I am looking for are smaller but not tiny.


t
This may sound a little advanced, but here is how to do it:
1-Subscribe to Dodge, CDC or Reed Construction. Get a subscription that is in your geographical area. 

2-Look at these reports and find projects you are interested in. Call up the bidding GC's or Public Agencies and obtain plans. An even better solution is to get plans and specs on line and download them. Then put your bid out to all the bidding GC's. This is a good idea, since many GC will not want to bother sending you plans if they do not know you. 

Last, you can sometimes find projects in the free legal section of the newspaper. 

Commercial work is a different animal. No one is going to look you up in the phone book and call you out of the blue or get you out of Craiglist. The way I just described is how the world of commercial work works.


----------



## George Stolz

CTshockhazard said:


> I'd be a lot closer to calling it quits if I felt I could stand going back to work for someone else, savings are running out.


Well, when you hit rock bottom your perspective will change. I went back singing to the job I couldn't wait to leave. An involuntary two week break did it for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## jwjrw

George Stolz said:


> Well, when you hit rock bottom your perspective will change. I went back singing to the job I couldn't wait to leave. An involuntary two week break did it for me. :thumbsup:


I could not imagine having to work for someone else again. I would be very unhappy. I hope our business keeps on keeping on.


----------



## CTshockhazard

JohnR said:


> And no that isn't me posting that craigslist ad.


 Doh, I hope that you didn't think that I thought that that was you.:laughing:



George Stolz said:


> Well, when you hit rock bottom your perspective will change. I went back singing to the job I couldn't wait to leave. An involuntary two week break did it for me. :thumbsup:


No argument here, but no way will I go back to the place I left.

Might try a different contractor, but I think if I get out, I'm getting out of the trade even though I do enjoy it and it has served me well. 



jwjrw said:


> I could not imagine having to work for someone else again. I would be very unhappy. I hope our business keeps on keeping on.


:thumbup:


----------



## JohnR

hey CT, I have heard there is a very PROFESSIONAL place that is hiring, might be able to get into it.:thumbsup:


----------



## macmikeman

I wouldn't mind going to work for somebody else. But after 26 years of total goofing off who in their right mind would hire me.....:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Magnettica

JohnR said:


> So you're a new contractor trying to find jobs to bid in your state/area and don't know where to look.
> Do you just wait for advertising to send jobs to bid your way? Or, do you have a website, place in the newspaper, that you go to to find jobs that are already out to bid?
> 
> So far, the jobs I have been doing, are either service work or _feel_ like side jobs. I hate feeling like a trunk slamming hack.:whistling2:
> 
> I am a one man shop, so the jobs I am looking for are smaller but not tiny.


Then you're doing fine. Definitely get a website and use some money for SEO. Those small jobs usually lead to repeat customers. Show up on time, do the job the way a professional would, and believe me things will take off. You'll see. I was where you were a year ago and for me things are starting to take off. I make myself available to potential customers - even on Sunday -- because it's all about NOW. Try giving your customers stuff for free, like educating them on what it is that you do. Customers love to know that you care about them. Good luck brother.


----------



## wirenuter

*Angies*



jwjrw said:


> I get a few calls a month from my web site. I get about 30% of our business from Angie's List. The rest is word of mouth, repeat customers, gc's and other advertising. Seeing as how you are just starting off look on craigslist too. I got a 10k job off there.


Are you paying them/ We are listed on there and get some work but I have not paid, although they are persistantly asking.


----------



## redseal

I started my biz last June. Here is what has woked for me. Your going to have to do the Craigslist thing and often. Get 3-4 different adds and post them daily (different add each day). Turn down the wierd speaking ones that want $30/hr (or less) service. Have a minimum for even reseting a gfi, I do [email protected] my hourly rate. And this seems to be taboo on here but Service Magic does work... But only if you are a 1 man shop. Sign up and when you get a text message from them, answer ASAP!!! Dont put that last breaker or wire nut on, grab your phone and call. I dont get them all, and it frustrating when you cant get ahold of the customer, but all in all it has worked out for me. Dollars spent compared to dollars out..

I'm not a SM guy either, just trying to help a guy.. look my license up ca06103, minnesota.

BTW.. Im ditching SM as soon as I dont need them anymore, But it seems to help when you are starting out..!


----------



## HARRY304E

redseal said:


> I started my biz last June. Here is what has woked for me. Your going to have to do the Craigslist thing and often. Get 3-4 different adds and post them daily (different add each day). Turn down the wierd speaking ones that want $30/hr (or less) service. Have a minimum for even reseting a gfi, I do [email protected] my hourly rate. And this seems to be taboo on here but Service Magic does work... But only if you are a 1 man shop. Sign up and when you get a text message from them, answer ASAP!!! Dont put that last breaker or wire nut on, grab your phone and call. I dont get them all, and it frustrating when you cant get ahold of the customer, but all in all it has worked out for me. Dollars spent compared to dollars out..
> 
> I'm not a SM guy either, just trying to help a guy.. look my license up ca06103, minnesota.
> 
> BTW.. Im ditching SM as soon as I dont need them anymore, But it seems to help when you are starting out..!



Yes craigs list works post as many a day as you can:thumbup:


----------

